# .

## 2008

,  -,            ,  ,      ,   
 24819,26
    24819.00
        ,   ?
         20%   2  ,

----------


## Olya09

.   ?      1 ,     4  .

----------


## Olya09



----------


## 2008

*Olya09*,   ,      ,    24819,26+24819,26  24819,00+24819,00
  ,      190526,8... 190527  ,  ,  190529

----------

